# Liberty County Catfish Tournament



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I had a little bit of trouble getting bait for this tournament. Bait is KEY! Managed to get a few before tournament time, but they were mostly small bream and some of them died. We launched at Estiffanulga and went south. Got to a good hole around 5:30 and it was no time before it was game on. Started the tournament off with a good 15# and my buddy got a 6# bass on the same hole with a bream. We were doing pretty good on both dead bream and live bream. Didn't have a choice because we were having a lot of bream die on us so we were using them anyway and it was paying off. I'd say that we had close to 50 bream and every one was gone by 10pm. We lost some on hang ups and gars. We called it a night early and headed to the weigh-in site because we were out of bait. We had 8 flatheads that went for 67#. Biggest was 15. I had my 5 minutes of fame for total weight, but it was too early in the night and it got wiped off soon. Overall it was a good tournament and I really wish i could have been in a better bait situation.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

more pics


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice looking fish you got, we did okay but not enough to place, I picked a bad section of river to target that was about dried up that wont happen again. All in all it was another fun trip on the Apalachicola River, I'm sure we will have better luck next time Ill see you in June if I don't do the King Kat.


----------



## slabhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations, y'all did very well! :thumbup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

What kind of video camera do you have? I've been wanting to get a gopro.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Just a little 149 dollar fuji, records up to 1080hd


----------

